
Bitcoin – Unmasking Satoshi Nakamoto - vikbytes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfcvX0P1b5g
======
celticninja
claims it is
[https://mobile.twitter.com/adam3us](https://mobile.twitter.com/adam3us)

